# First Aid for dogs course???



## sandpiper1809 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my very first post!!

Can anyone advise if they know of a dog first aid course that is run in Surrey (Tandridge area ideally). I am about to start dog walking and I feel this training would be an added benefit to my potential customers.

Also, any good dog walker insurance company recommendations??


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! :thumbup:

Canine First Aid - Certificate this a distance learning first aid course so it doesn't matter where you live to take it!

I haven't studied with compass education yet so I cannot comment on the level of service or the course but the modules seem to cover a lot and as it is a non profit organisation (I think?) the price is good to!

Hope this is of some value to you and I hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## HeartoftheFamilyPetCare (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi there,

I used protrainings.eu.

It was an elearning course, and covered quite a lot. I came from a training background, and I'm currently looking into a train the trainer course so I can start offering courses, if I get this done soon, I'll drop you a line.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I hold the National Certificate in Canine First Aid which is a whole day course with lots of practical (I think an online First Aid Course is taking the mick), a written test and a viva voce.

Designed and delivered by vets and a recognised qualification.

Welcome to Canine First Aider

There is a two yearly refresher course.

This course is very thorough with resusci dogs, and you go away with a FA kit, CD and training manual.

Cannot recommend it highly enough.

ETA live dogs were also available for bandaging purposes and finding palmar and planter pulse etc.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Insurance Companies

The Kennel Club
Cliverton


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't see how you can do a first aid course online. :confused1: You need to learn to handle the dogs and put bandages on! I used Animal Aiders, who were doing a course for a local dog group (Greyhound Walks), so you can check out dog training classes in your area in case any of them put one on, check with your local vets as well, and also if there are any colleges near you. 3 of my staff did theirs with an agricultural college, which included CPR and real dogs! Animal Aiders use stuffed dogs. 

I was with Cliverton for 4 years, but have recently become unhappy so moved to Pet Business Insurance.


----------

